# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Trisulmix Liquide και άλλα φάρμακα τριμεθοπρίμης - σουλφοναμίδων

## adreas



----------


## mitsman

τι αντιμετωπιζουμε με αυτο ακριβως?

----------


## jk21

ειναι αντιστοιχο (με διαφορετικο ειδος σουλφοναμιδης ) με το 

*Cosumix® Plus (τριμεθοπριμη - σουλφαχλωρπυριδαζινη )* 


και το *bactrimel*  (τριμεθοπριμη - σουλφαμεθοξαζολη )

product_326.jpg BACTRIMEL SYR (400+80)MG/5ML

αυτο εχει τριμεθοπριμη και σουλφαδιμεθοξινη , οτι και το

*
aviomycine 
*



αλλα εχει συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια ως προς την περιεκτικοτητα του σε αυτες τις δυο ουσιες ,σε αντιθεση με το aviomycine που δεν γραφει κατι πανω του

----------


## mitsman

σε ποιες ασθενειες θα βοηθουσε?

----------


## jk21

e coli ,σαλμονελλα και αλλα εντεροβακτηρια  ,σταφυλοκοκκοι (αλλα υπαρχουν και ανθεκτικα στελεχη ) ,coryza  αλλα οχι ιδιαιτερα δραστικο σε μυκοπλασματα 

εχει και κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση (υπο συγκεκριμενη δοσολογια ωστε να ειναι επαρκης η σουλφαδιμεθοξινη ) αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν ενδικνυται για κακως εννοουμενη προληψη ,γιατι αν οι σουλφοναμιδες σκοτωνουν μια φορα τα καλα βακτηρια ,με συνδιασμο με τριμεθπριμη τα αλλαζουν τα φωτα αν δινονται συχνα ...

----------


## adreas

Τα έγραψες  όλα  Δημήτρη είναι  ότι  και το  φάρμακο   cosumix που  έγραψες  με άλλο  είδος  σουλφοναμίδες αλλά  σε  υγρή μορφή  που  μπορούμε να  κανονίζουμε  δοσολογίες ποιο  εύκολα  και με  ακρίβεια.  Γράφει απάνω  δοσολογία  1 ως  2  ml  στο  λίτρο νερού.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ξερω τι γραφει ,αλλα θα ηθελα τα mg trimethoprime και τα mg sulfadimethoxine ανα ml (ή σε οτι αλλο τα δινει ... ειναι κρισιμο να ξερουμε σε τι δινονται τα mg ) φαρμακου .Για τη σωστη δοσολογια ανα περιπτωση ,ειναι αναγκαια αυτα .Βγαλε φωτο την αλλη μερια .Αναγραφονται

Δεν θα με απασχολουσε γιατι σε υγρη μορφη υπαρχει το bactrimel και σε καθε φαρμακειο και φθηνοτερο ,αλλα οχι για πολυ  ,αφου ειναι οτι εχει μεινει ακομα.Ειναι σε αποσυρση απο την εταιρια ,γιατι σε ανθρωπους δινει μονο καψουλες ή συνταγογραφουνται αλλα σκευασματα πιο ισχυρα πια απο τους γιατρους ,που δεν εχουν ομως εφαρμογη ακομα σε πτηνα

----------


## adreas

Δεν  το  αγόρασα το  φάρμακο  το είδα  σε  ένα φαρμακείο  και  το έβγαλα φωτογραφία

----------


## jk21

αντιστοιχο σε σκονη ,οπως εχουμε πει ειναι το 

*Cosumix® Plus*

100 g της υδατοδιαλυτής σκόνης περιέχουν 10 g Sulfachlorpyridazine Sodium και 2 g Trimethoprim.




Σε υγρη  μορφη 

αντιστοιχα κτηνιατρικα σκευασματα


*ADJUSOL TMP SULFA (VIRBAC)
*

100ml
ΣΟΥΛΦΑΔΙΑΖΙΝΗ (Sulfadiazine)
    83,35 mg/ml    
ΤΡΙΜΕΘΟΠΡΙΜΗ (Trimethoprim)
    16,65 mg/ml



*OPTIPRIME ORAL (PROVET)*







200 ml ΠΟΣΙΜΟ


ΣΟΥΛΦΑΔΙΑΖΙΝΗ (Sulfadiazine)
    400 mg/ml    
ΤΡΙΜΕΘΟΠΡΙΜΗ (Trimethoprim)
    80 mg/ml



PRIMASOL (CEVA)







0.5 lt ΥΔΑΤΟΔΙΑΛΥΤΟ


ΣΟΥΛΦΑΔΙΑΖΙΝΗ (Sulfadiazine)
    83,35 mg/ml    
ΤΡΙΜΕΘΟΠΡΙΜΗ (Trimethoprim)
    16,65 mg/ml

----------


## jk21

*Trisulmix liquid*

200 mg /ml  sulphadimethoxine 
40 mg /ml  trimethoprime 

πηγη : http://www.rhonema.com/products/phar...l/antibiotics/  (ευχαριστω μια << ασωτη >> ψυχη που το βρηκε για μας ! )

θυμιζω οτι  το* bactrimel * εχει 80mg /ml και 16 mg αντιστοιχα (αν διαιρεσουμε τη συσταση ανα 5 ml του galinos βρισκουμε ανα ml ) .Mε λιγα λογια το τριζουλμιξ θελει προσοχη γιατι ειναι πιο πυκνο απο το bactrimel και δεν ισχυουν οι δοσεις του για οσους ειχα επικοινωνησει και ειχα δωσει για κεινο καποια δοσολογια 


400  mg /5ml + 80mg / 5 ml
http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...es/536#content

----------


## Gardelius

> *
> aviomycine 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> αλλα εχει συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια ως προς την περιεκτικοτητα του σε αυτες τις δυο ουσιες ,σε αντιθεση με το aviomycine που δεν γραφει κατι πανω του


_Αν ανοίξει η συσκευασία μετα απο ποσο καιρο μπορεις να δωσεις με "ασφάλεια" ;_

----------


## jk21

οσο αναγραφει ... αν αναγραφει

----------


## Gardelius

> οσο αναγραφει ... αν αναγραφει


_
Δεν..... αναγράφει τίποτα μετα  το άνοιγμα,..!!!! 

Γι αυτο ρώτησα._

----------


## jk21

> ... αν αναγραφει



δεν σου απαντησα τυχαια ....

----------


## jk21

πριν λιγους μηνες η εταιρια που εφερνε το bactrimel σε σιροπι, σταματησε το σιροπι και το φερνει μονο σε χαπια που δεν ειναι διαλυτα στο νερο .Ετσι χαθηκε ενα οπλο για εκτροφεις που δεν εχουν κοντα τους κτηνιατρικα να προμηθευτου πχ το cosumix ή που ενα πουλακι αρρωστενε και ηθελε αμεσα φαρμακο μεσα στο σαββατοκυριακο ,χωρις καταστημα κτηνιατρικων ανοιχτο και πτηνιατρους 

προσφατα ευτυχως ανακαλυψα ,οτι το ifet (  http://www.ifet.gr   ) ξεκινησε να φερνει λογω μη εναλλακτικου φαρμακου σε μορφη σιροπιου ,με δικια του εισαγωγη το 


http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...m-e-ratiopharm

δεν γνωριζω αυτη τη στιγμη τιμη (ειναι να μαθω συντομα ) αλλα επειδη απο οτι ρωτησα σε φαρμακειο ,για να το παρει καποιος πρεπει να παραγγελθει , αν υπαρχουν ατομα σε απομακρυσμενες περιοχες ,καλα ειναι ,αν ειναι οικονομικο να το παραγγειλουν για εκτακτη στιγμη και σε καμμια περιπτωση για κακη προληπτικη χρηση .Η ιδιαιτεροτητα με τις ουσιες που εχει και αυτο και τα αλλα φαρμακα του συγκεκριμενου παροντος θεματος ,ειναι οτι εν δυναμει μπορει να εχουν και κοκκιδιοστατικη και αντιβιοτικη δραση ,οταν δεν εχουμε σαφη την αιτια του προβληματος στο γαστρεντερικο

----------


## jk21

το Cotrim  (πατηστε να ανοιξει σε μεγαλο μεγεθος )

10431487_10202739184133044_8870648457697351329_n.jpg

----------


## HarrisC

cotrimoxazol  ,το Septrin η Bactrimel σε σιροπι η σταγονες

----------


## jk21

Xαρη τα bactrimel ,septrin δεν ερχονται πια σε υγρη μορφη και στη θεση τους εφερε ο ιφετ το cotrim .το co-trimoxasol απο οτι ειδα ειναι φαρμακο που κυκλοφορα εκτος ελλαδας σαν εμπορικη ονομασια 

ολα αυτα βεβαια εχουν τις ιδιες ουσιες

----------


## jk21

να παραθεσω και αυτα που ανεφερε ο Αγγελος ο angelfarm σε αλλο θεμα 

*ΦΥΛΛΟ ΟΔΗΓΙΩΝ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ ADJUSOL TMP SULFA*




και 

ΤRIBISSEN 

βλεπω οτι αυτο ειναι ενεσιμο αλλα ισως υπαρχει και σε σκονη ή υγρο

----------

